
SSL Labs API Released - mike-cardwell
http://sourceforge.net/p/ssllabs/mailman/ssllabs-devel/
======
yourabi
Disclosure: I'm the founder of snitch.io - a fully automated ssl monitoring
service that launched last month.

This is interesting. I suspect it will appeal to a certain type of person /
use-case - similar to LogStash vs Paper trail / Logggly. (I use Paper Trail
and love it - check it out.)

However, I'm not really worried about it since many people want automated
monitoring, auditing, and alerting that "just works" without having to roll
their own client - and then monitor that client.

Doing this at scale is hard. Doing it with frequency/interval guarantees is
even harder. I've put considerable effort into a scalable architecture and
self-monitoring.

I wish Ivan the best of luck. On a related note if you want to learn about
SSL/TLS I highly recommend Ivan's book "Bulletproof SSL and TLS". It is great.

Snitch is already doing a few things SSL Labs isn't doing (supporting custom
ports, and IMAPS) and over time the differences in our services will become
more and more apparent. I'm very excited about my product roadmap :-)

This is still a pain point for many people and there are many unsolved
problems that I'm having a lot of fun working on.

Happy to answer any questions - shoot me an email. This username at
currylabs.com

------
jlgaddis
> _As before, I don 't yet wish to announce the API widely at this point, so
> please don't tweet and blog about it._

~~~
AlyssaRowan
…and here it is on HN. Oh dear.

I remember there was something similar for I2P back when it was really, really
newborn and not ready for a flood of interested people; a "please don't write
about this on Slashdot" understanding.

------
JetSpiegel
Repository for the reference client, written in Go

[https://github.com/ssllabs/ssllabs-scan](https://github.com/ssllabs/ssllabs-
scan)

------
buster
Now, i don't even know what SSLLabs is. What can i do with it?

~~~
toomuchtodo
"This free online service performs a deep analysis of the configuration of any
SSL web server on the public Internet."

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/)

------
syndbg
Who uses sourceforge nowadays?

